#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-07-18
<ChinnoDog> I officially live here now. Are there release parties?
<maco> used to do installfests after each release at GWU, but then i graduated
<maco> i think there was a jaunty release party at ToI
<maco> dont think there's been one since though
<ChinnoDog> I see. This loco does not have enough beer in its ingredients.
<maco> it has teenagers
<maco> sometimes it has 4 year olds
<maco> cooperation with Yorktown High School Libre User Group was one of the original parts of this loco
<maco> Taste of India does have a bar, and kevin will usually get a Taj while there, but i don't think i've actually seen any of the rest of us drink much alcohol ever
<maco> ive seen dan have a glass of wine a couple times, usually not in public, it's just that we were flatmates
<ChinnoDog> Who has been going to the Saturday meetings? I would say I would go this weekend but I will be in NYC
<maco> i don't really know
<maco> i've been kind of out of the loop for a while. moved to an area where i have friends and got a social life and stuff :P
<ChinnoDog> What are you trying to say about the rest of us? haha
<maco> that yall don't spend your evenings like college students, watching DVDs every night?
<maco> i actually live in the same apartment complex as a bunch of my friends, so its kinda like being in a dorm that actually has people i *like*
<ChinnoDog> Sounds nice, but I moved here so there would be more things to do. I don't want to spent all my time at home watching movies
<ChinnoDog> Except for next month, because moving is expensive and movies aren't. :-p
<ChinnoDog> movies and playing xbox
<dobey> heh
<maco> for me, watching Big Bang Theory and playing Dominion with friends *is* more things to do...especially compared to sitting around on IRC every night like i have for 5 years
#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-07-20
<semitones> hello! do you folks do any events outside of DC in the surrounding metro area?
<semitones> I'd like to participate but it is hard for me to travel to dc
<ChinnoDog> semitones: where are you located?
<maco> takoma park in september
<semitones> I'm in Rockville, montgomery county during the summer
<semitones> the metro ride to dupont is about 40 minutes
<ChinnoDog> That doesn't sound bad
<ChinnoDog> I used to drive 90min for events in Philly
<maco> at least you can knit on the metro
<semitones> it's not too bad but I also work saturdays
<maco> can't drive and knit
<semitones> that's true
<ChinnoDog> I am 30-35min to downton. Seems pretty awesome to me
<semitones> I live very close to montgomery college - rockville, do you folks know if there are any linux or ubuntu groups there?
<ChinnoDog> semitones: They aren't going to appear in your back yard unles you put them there
<semitones> ok just curious
#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-07-21
<jbicha> maco: you aren't running oneiric yet, right?
<maco> im about to boot an oneiric *vm* as soon as this iso download finishes...
<maco> mostly lately ive been running stable at work (because ya know...i cant have that breaking. also needs to work with vmware) and osx at home
<jbicha> ok, I just reported bug 814346
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 814346 in xorg (Ubuntu) "xorg-common depends on xdiagnose which pulls in all of gtk3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/814346
<maco> because im spending all my awake time at the boyfriend's and he's an osx person and my laptop's at home and cant suspend so moving it sucks
<maco> im home right now though :)
<jbicha> right, did you guys upgrade to Lion yet?
<maco> the laptop of his i mostly use is 2 releases behind, and he says he'll upgrade to what-was-stable-a-week-ago but until then im not putting bzr on, since the python version is different
<maco> he keeps the machines in line with what his office uses, so i doubt the switch to lion will be very immediate
<maco> i know it scrolls touchscreen way instead of scrollbar way
<jbicha> oh ok, it makes sense that it's a lot easier to provide support for the system you're always using
<maco> that was pretty much the argument used in switching my family to ubuntu
#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-07-24
<ChinnoDog>  was there a meeting yesterday?
#ubuntu-us-dc 2012-07-18
<bcurtiswx> maco, would you be so kind to leave me a comment at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BCurtisWX/MOTUApplication ?
<maco> bcurtiswx: have i sponsored anything for you?
<bcurtiswx> nope, you've helped me learn packaging though
<bcurtiswx> looking for comment not endorsement
<maco> ok
<bcurtiswx> muchas gracias
#ubuntu-us-dc 2013-07-18
<ChinnoDog> crickets
<marcoceppi> chirp!
#ubuntu-us-dc 2016-07-19
<swift110> hey all
<swift110> haven't been here in forever
#ubuntu-us-dc 2018-07-22
<swift110> hey all
